# HPT vs. Blood test



## Princess H (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I wonder if you can help me. I am currently 13dp5dt using donor egg. I did a first response HPT on Monday (9dp5dt) & it was negative, I did another on Wednesday (11dp5dt) & again negative. My OTD is tomorrow & I've booked a blood test for Monday morning as my husband is away till then & I don't want to test again without him. I've had no bleeding. My boobs have become sore in last 48 hours, which I don't get pre menstrual. What are the chances, after the 2 negatives, of getting a positive blood test on Monday? I'm trying not to stress about it just in case but also want to prepare for the worst. I had 2 very good blasts transferred. 

Thank you.

Helen


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi princess

It is possible to get a positive on your blood test as you are not due to rest officially till tomorrow. Given you've had two negative tests I'd prepare yourself for it not to be indicative of you being present however i theory it is still possible. 

Good luck. 

Kaz. Xxx


----------



## Princess H (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Kaz, thank you for the reply. I had my blood test done yesterday & it was indeed undetectable but what has now confused me even more is that my clinic want me to continue on all of the drugs & have a retest on Friday. I can only assume that this is because I've not yet started bleeding but it has still taken me by surprise because if the hcg was undetectable yesterday at 16dp5dt then is it really possible for it to appear in a further 4 days? Can implantation really happen that late? I don't know if you or anyone else can answer my questions for me but it's worth a try.

Thanks 

Helen xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi princess

I'm really sorry. You really need to discuss this with someone from your early pregnancy unit or Clinic. 

I've always been told that a bhcg level of less than 1means not pregnant. 

So really not sure why they doing it again but it really is something that needs specialised advice. 

Please give them a call and get your questions answered. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Princess H (Jun 30, 2010)

I spoke to someone there earlier & she told me that it has been known to come out positive a few days later than expected but that was all she could say. I also phoned my UK clinic & the nurse there told me that they would also retest if you're not bleeding yet. But that was all I got out of anyone, I was hoping someone may be able to help on here too.

Thanks anyway though.

Helen xx


----------

